# Another Dark Angels PLog... Sorry...



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay so a little bit of background. I have been a 40K fan for about 18 years now and this started when my brother recieved a 2nd Edition boxed set for chistmas one year (Orks & Space Marines I believe), one look and that as they say was that. I managed to get together a small Eldar force and they have held a special place in my hobby heart ever since. Not long after I purchased 3rd Edition for myself and began a Dark Eldar army and so it was Eldar & Dark Eldar.

As you'll see if you were inclined view my profile/past post, etc.. Dark Angels have always been my favoured choice of Imperial armies and I took steps a couple of years ago to get this together. Life had other plans!

So here I am now 2 years, zero GW gear and a new country later, I am finally going to do this thing. An easy choice given the 6th Edition starter set!

I intend to use the Chaos as Death Gurad/Nurgle.

For now I have spent £200+ on GW & Vallejo paints, more on tools, brushes, and a few other bits. I picked up the Citadel 40K starter set along with this and have used the Dark Angels Space Marines in the set for testing the paints and so on.

Hopefully this Log will help me to stay focussed as I have a tendancy towards distration and things end up forgotten in cupboards and boxes!

Also, bare in mind I have zero artistic talent and not a particularly steady hand, this along with my severe lack of patience make this a very challenging project indeed!

Here is what I have done so far...









(Photo taken on the iPhone)

I have also a large order winging it's way to me from Wayland games, which includes a Dark Vengeance set, DA Veteran squad, Codex, more paint, brushes, basing equiptment, etc... Very excited about that!

So yeah, there it is. I will try to put up regular updates and comments, advice and critique is very, very welcome!

Cheers!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Some tidy looking DAs, for someone who says they don't have particularly a steady hand you are doing very well.
You'll get sharper pictures if you go for a plain white background though, the current one distracts from the minis.

Look forward to seeing how this comes along for you.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking good! Quite a different route then I went with my DA, but I like it. Only advice I would like to give is to invest a bit more in the bases and pick another colour than green which already quite dominant with DA for them, it really ties the minis together and completes the model.


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback it is greatly appreciated!

@Matcap - I agree with you 100%. These are still a work in progress, I have some Gale Force 9 basing stuff on order! 

Cheers.

Oh and Matcap I have been following your DA thread and enjoying it, I hope there are more updates to come.


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

*Update #01*

Took delivery of a Tactical squad brought on Ebay, decided to try 'Assembly Line' style. Again I want everything to be fully painted before it goes on the table so Tacticals are getting the 'get 'em done as quickly as possible' treatment.

I decided the Plasma Cannon guy and Sargeant should get extra special care so these are being done seperately. The other 8 took 3 days to do to the level shown below. Wayland games has dispatched my DV, and 'other stuff' order so the bases will be done when it arrives.










I have tried to keep the highlights quite subtle although I'm not sure the picture is a good one. I attempted to follow through on the advice from 'Viscount Vash', however the best white background I could find was a pair of envelopes. I may try sorting out a homemade photobooth.

I found the assembly line method quite daunting and monotonous, but after 3 days hard work I am generally pleased with the results and will be using this method again.

Thanks for looking and C&C is always welcome.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I.use the assembly line method almost all the time (even doing tanks and walkers) it started with my nids and has carried over to my eldar. It gets the job done fast and consistently but it can turn painting into a choir. Personally, I have been doing it this way for so long its starting to take the fun out of it, but seeing as 40k requires so many minis and I like to have my stuff painted there seems to be no way around it.

I would suggest assembly lining these guys in groups of 5 instead of ten. I find smaller lines are less tedious.

You dark angels are looking real good by the way. Are you using army painter green primer on them?


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

troybuckle said:


> I.use the assembly line method almost all the time (even doing tanks and walkers) it started with my nids and has carried over to my eldar. It gets the job done fast and consistently but it can turn painting into a choir. Personally, I have been doing it this way for so long its starting to take the fun out of it, but seeing as 40k requires so many minis and I like to have my stuff painted there seems to be no way around it.
> 
> I would suggest assembly lining these guys in groups of 5 instead of ten. I find smaller lines are less tedious.
> 
> You dark angels are looking real good by the way. Are you using army painter green primer on them?


Hi, thanks for the comments.

I am using AP Angels Green, you'll notice the Sargeant in the back is Undercoated black, I intend to use the AP where I can but for models with a bit more detail I will undercoat by hand. I'm guessing the bases gave it away! :grin:

I did these guys as a group of 8 with the Plasma Cannon and Sargeant to follow seperately. I have another Tactical squad coming, and will probably invest in at least one more so this kind of assembly line painting will definitely be used for these.

Cheers.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I some times use army painter on my mids for the base coat as well, saves a lot of time. Useing it on your tanks will also make for a smooth paint job. I have an airbrush so I use that for most all base coating


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

"No artistic talent."
:security: _Sir, we have a case of major bullshit on our hands_

Nicely painted good sir, I am impressed. And... White underneath them too, if you don't mind


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

JAMOB said:


> "No artistic talent."
> :security: _Sir, we have a case of major bullshit on our hands_
> 
> Nicely painted good sir, I am impressed. And... White underneath them too, if you don't mind


Haha, it is true although the Missus says I am way too hard on myself! I am my own worst critic.

I forgot to ask a question with regards to the paint scheme. Would it make sense for me to paint company markings for 7th company on the tactical squads, 8th for Assault marines, and 9th for Devastators as these are all DA reserve companies or would these reserve companies only be used to bolter the existing battle companies? 

Thanks.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Personally I would say go for a Battle Company (then supported by Deathwing and Ravenwing if you so wish). It would make more sense for one company to go to war, than elements of three different Reserve Companies. But to be perfectly honest it's a decision that's entirely up to you. 

Very nice, crisp work too. You should be less harsh on yourself - I'd sell my left leg to be able to paint like that. :laugh:


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Personally I would say go for a Battle Company (then supported by Deathwing and Ravenwing if you so wish). It would make more sense for one company to go to war, than elements of three different Reserve Companies. But to be perfectly honest it's a decision that's entirely up to you.
> 
> Very nice, crisp work too. You should be less harsh on yourself - I'd sell my left leg to be able to paint like that. :laugh:


Unfortunately I have to agree with you, I think I'll go with 5th when I can stomach painting the knee pads up, I really need it to make sense, I'm kind of OCD about these things.

Oh and thanks for the tactica you wrote recently (Just realised it was for the old codex, I hope you write one for the new 'dex!), I found it really helpful.

Cheers.


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

*Quick update.*

Hi,

Just a small update, I have finished all of the models I currently have and am now waiting for my DV boxed set et al to arrive. Hopefully it will be here by early next week!! :angry:



















Still waiting on delivery of Sycorax Bronze to finish all the bronze/brass coloured bits, and I may use a different head from the Veterans box when it arrives, so I haven't added that to the Sargeant yet.

Hopefully there will be more significant updates soon.

Cheers.


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

Not an update today, just looking for some advice.

I have a bottle of Vallejo Matt Varnish. I am going to be using a brush to apply this as I don't have an airbrush and I will not risk using varnish from a spray can.

My questions are...

Should I have a brush for this purpose only (will using the varnish ruin my brushes)?

How much care should I take in applying (am I able to apply like an undercoat or spend time with the detailed parts)?

Will it be best to apply the varnish prior to doing any freehand or masking tape application (such as the company knee pad markings)?

Is there anything else I should know/consider?

Thanks in advance.


----------

